# Spinach Orzo



## SharonT (Oct 2, 2011)

Quick and easy side dish that goes with anything - I usually serve it with pork tenderloin with Marsala Cream Sauce (posted today).
*Spinach Orzo: *
_8 cups fresh spinach _
_1 cup dry orzo pasta _
_1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese _

Prepare orzo according to package directions.  In a heavy non-stick skillet lightly coated with cooking spray, quickly wilt spinach, stirring.  Season with salt and pepper. Toss with orzo and cheese.  Serves 4. 
Original recipe was from _The Healthy Table_, March 2006


----------



## Katie H (Oct 2, 2011)

Wonderful.  We love orzo and spinach here.  The dish sounds yummy.  Thanks.  We'll be having this very soon.

P.S.
Nice to see you again, Sharon.  Miss your ladies' lunches posts.


----------



## SharonT (Oct 2, 2011)

How kind of you to remember!  We still do the luncheons, but only 4 times a year now. Trying to catch up a little today here at DC.   I still read the posts often, and copy recipes - time or some pay-back!


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 20, 2011)

This reminds me of a salad I make using orzo, spinach, chick peas, pine nuts, juice from a freshly squeezed lemon, lemon zest  and feta cheese!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 20, 2011)

I made this for Sunday dinner a week or so ago and it was delicious.  The only thing I felt I would do differently next time is to chop the spinach a bit before cooking.  Otherwise it was delicious.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 21, 2011)

It sounds like s/thing that would be good with kale or Swiss Chard. I'd have to leave out the pinenuts because of allergy...maybe pistaschios or toasted almonds?


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 21, 2011)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> It sounds like s/thing that would be good with kale or Swiss Chard. I'd have to leave out the pinenuts because of allergy...maybe pistaschios or toasted almonds?



I may try it this way!


----------



## SharonT (Oct 25, 2011)

Katie H said:


> I made this for Sunday dinner a week or so ago and it was delicious.  The only thing I felt I would do differently next time is to chop the spinach a bit before cooking.  Otherwise it was delicious.



Glad it worked for you!  I use frozen chopped spinach for this, too.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 25, 2011)

Do you chop the cooked spinach?


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 25, 2011)

When I use fresh spinach/kale/swiss chard, I chop before steaming (with a knife--not in the FP). I would probably chop the frozen spinach with a knife before if I wanted smaller pieces...


----------

